# Ski vises



## BenedictGomez (Apr 6, 2018)

This might be so niche is gets no replies, but does anyone have experience with multiple brands of ski vises?

Looking for recommendations, as there's very little available on-line, and most of what I can find are obviously (in actuality) advertisements disguised as reviews.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> This might be so niche is gets no replies, but does anyone have experience with multiple brands of ski vises?
> 
> Looking for recommendations, as there's very little available on-line, and most of what I can find are obviously (in actuality) advertisements disguised as reviews.


Bought this one recently and it's very well made. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292171443406 it's all metal and the vice holds well.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Apr 6, 2018)

Wintersteiger Sport Plus. Available on Amazon. $80.
Great multi-purpose vise and a reasonable price. You can spend much more.
I tune a lot, 3 kids in racing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 6, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> Bought this one recently and it's very well made. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292171443406 it's all metal and the vice holds well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



That's one of the ones I've been looking at!  

I definitely want to go with one of the 3 clamp models, and that seems like a good price point given it's all metal.  My only question is how well/easy is it to clamp onto and hold the bindings of skis that are >=100mm underfoot?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 6, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with, _The Jaws of the BEAST_? 

 That's the other 3 contact model I'm looking at, a bit more expensive at $110.

https://www.beasttuning.com/Jaws-of-the-BEAST-Ski-Tuning-Vise-p/3020.htm


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 7, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's one of the ones I've been looking at!
> 
> I definitely want to go with one of the 3 clamp models, and that seems like a good price point given it's all metal.  My only question is how well/easy is it to clamp onto and hold the bindings of skis that are >=100mm underfoot?


It holds onto the heel well. No issues - so far anyway. Whatever you do get the three piece with a clamp, I have a swix with a rope center tiedown which I do not like. The ends are fine just can't seem to keep the ski stable while scraping wax

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 7, 2018)

Can't compare, since I've had this one for ~ 25 years now and it's always worked very well.

http://www.tognar.com/profi-ski-vise-alpine-dynafit-nnn-sns/

It comes with a boot dummy that you click in your binding and that locks the ski down. There are multiple holes in the boot dummy tongue, so you can push the center of the ski and bend it slightly so you can really get a snug hold on your ski if you need it.












The vise also has the ability to quickly put the ski on either a 45* angled edge or straight edge; like this:









A lot of the time, if I'm doing light work on the ski or simply waxing,  I don't bother with clamping in the ski with the boot dummy, I simply put the ski on the ski vise and the rubber on the tops of the vise holds it nicely, or the ski nestles into the 45* position and is held firm enough for sharpening. Or the quick vertical clamps hold the ski in the vertical position firmly.

Check the link for the product above, and read the description. Holds a lot of ski and binding types.

Mine has lasted ~25 years and is still going strong. If I need to replace it, I wouldn't hesitate to buy the same model again.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> This might be so niche is gets no replies, but does anyone have experience with multiple brands of ski vises?
> 
> Looking for recommendations, as there's very little available on-line, and most of what I can find are obviously (in actuality) advertisements disguised as reviews.



I have a Swix model that is about 14 years old.  Love it.  It is not your conventional vice, but a model with a center "boot" insert holder that locks your bindings down.  There are two separate anchor points to support the tips and tails.  The three pieces easily flip down to allow for edge sharpening.  It is awesome, but I doubt that the make it anymore.  

Completely agree that finding ski tuning supplies can be difficult.  And it seems that there are way too many items made by Swix and Toko.  I recommend checking out Reliable Racing for tuning stuff.  

It also seems to me that manufacturers want to make it difficult for the "average" skier who wants to tune so as to protect the shops.  Supplies are ridiculously overpriced for what they are.  That said, once you know what you are doing, you can find stuff at REI and online by doing some research.  Just my observation.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2018)

Here is the one I have:

https://www.geartrade.com/item/374033/swix-pro-500-ski-vice


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> *Completely agree that finding ski tuning supplies can be difficult. * And it seems that there are way too many items made by Swix and Toko.  I recommend checking out Reliable Racing for tuning stuff.
> *
> It also seems to me that manufacturers want to make it difficult for the "average" skier who wants to tune so as to protect the shops.  Supplies are ridiculously overpriced for what they are.*  That said, once you know what you are doing, you can find stuff at REI and online by doing some research.  Just my observation.



It's very hard.  In fact, to get a good deal on a complete set of brushes I actually bought online from a store in your neck of the woods (Sandy) rather than locally, because they cobbled them together as a package, rather than having to buy them all individually.  Saved some money.

Then on wax, I found a place that was taking a Swix 900 gram box of five 180 gram blocks and breaking them up to sell the blocks individually in plastic sandwich bags.  LOL.  Saved a few bucks per block that way.  That same shop is taking the high-end pricey waxes and cutting them in half and selling 1/2 bars that way too. LOL  I doubt manufacturers would be happy with that, but yes, it's kind of crazy how limited options are other than going to ski shops where the markup is large.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 8, 2018)

So after entirely too much research, as is the cross I bear, I decided to go with the _RaceWax World Cup All Metal Three Piece_ model.   Came to $84.54 with free shipping.  Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 5, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does anyone have experience with, _The Jaws of the BEAST_?
> 
> That's the other 3 contact model I'm looking at, a bit more expensive at $110.
> 
> https://www.beasttuning.com/Jaws-of-the-BEAST-Ski-Tuning-Vise-p/3020.htm




I bought everything from Beast. Very good quality. Get the catalogue..has everythig you need in it


----------



## kingslug (Feb 5, 2019)

I bought this:  https://the-raceplace.com/collections/tune-wax-kits/products/beast-pro-ski-tuning-kit


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 5, 2019)

Artech ski has good stuff too!


----------



## 56fish (Feb 9, 2019)

Scruffy said:


> Can't compare, since I've had this one for ~ 25 years now and it's always worked very well.
> 
> http://www.tognar.com/profi-ski-vise-alpine-dynafit-nnn-sns/
> 
> ...



Started using same in shop 4 seasons ago.  Is absolutely killer!  Versatile - All contact points can be simply moved to accommodate anything but, snowboards, well.  Frequently use to tune w only brake
retainers and, the 2 supports.   :beer::beer:


----------

